# In preparation for the 2010 Drag Season



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

As many of you know, after giving my engine a damn good hiding (and the rest of the car) I sent it back to RIPS for a check over and refresh.

Last season my best 1/4 mile time was 9.46 seconds with the car weighing 1740kgs. The car is currently sitting in top position in the list of quickest (full street) GTRs in the world 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123051-world-fastest-full-trim-skyline-gtr-list.html

Dare I temp fate by saying my target for this year is 9.25 seconds and hopefully open up the gap a little bit more! The first competitive outing for the car this year will be http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130797-h...1-fast-show-santa-pod-20-21-march-2010-a.html

Here is a couple of pics of whats happening over at RIPS with the engine.

The arrival.




























The strip down begins;
The following pics are exactly how the engine looked as Rob took it apart with no cleaning of any parts.




































































































So far so good. Everything is looking in great condition.

Next step is everything will be tested, x-rayed to discover if we have any unseen problems.

Update will follow in due course.


.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Best of luck with your runs this year mate, hope you hit what you want


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Good luck Ludders,we eagerly await the times.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good man. Everything looks mint in there man. All journels are spot less 

When are you gettng it back as you don't want to miss the 1st round now do you .


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow ! that still looks brand new,can i ask roughly how many miles it has done.

Best of luck for this year,i think i watch your car on youtube 3 times a week :thumbsup:


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

looking good


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

very trick bottom en i see there 

i want.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

saw your car at totb this year..what an animal.Its well able to take serious abuse..to see the engine opened up in that condition after the 1/4times it has pulled since it has been built is v. impressive.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I personally don't think the mileage matters. What does matter is how the car has been caned, I mean driven, and what it has achieved. That car is brutal, and it has certainly proved that if a car is built properly, it will do what it says on the tin. Maximum respect to RIPS and Ludders for their success, a true beast if ever I've seen one. I ****ing love that car, and luckily for me, Ludders has left it to me in his will. :chuckle:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

now thats clean, are you making any big changes to it?
good luck with it


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Boosted you are right and wrong mate :chuckle:

Right: The engine is absolutely mint - far better than I expected after what it has been through, the road mileage really isn't important. I think if that engine was only used on the road it would do 500,000 miles! :thumbsup:

Wrong: I am being buried in the car. :bowdown1:

No changes will be made to the engine but we are changing the fuel pumps.

The engine will be flown back in time to be at the first round of the HKS Series at Santa Pod. Would those that are going please get their names on the list so we can book a decent spot for the club. The more that book the better spot we get!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130797-h...1-fast-show-santa-pod-20-21-march-2010-a.html



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

A few more pictures from the strip down. The engine is like new! Hard to believe after what Rob did to it at TOTB! And if you have never seen a 1/4 mile burn out in 6th gear - here it is :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> The engine is like new! Hard to believe after what Rob did to it at TOTB!


He abused it like it was a ginger haired step-child. :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*So many parts!*

This once was my gorgeous engine:bawling:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol how depressing is it seeing an engine like that! 

it will be back together in no time i imagine jeff and out terrorising the drag strips


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i have a few beers in me so im feeling brave! 

Ludders may i ask what sort of money it costs to have robby take apart your engine and inspect it and put it back together? I understand that shipping cost need to be taken into account.

Im really intrested in how robby and yourself work out costs etc as im thinking that i may go down the same route as you with a Rips RB30 and like yourself i would like to be able to send the engine back for inspections etc. 

i dought i will ever run the same power as you but, i think alot of people including myself presume it costs a fortune to ship and have robby work on your engine. I was very supprised tho to read a thread on the forum stating a price that robby charges for a rb30 block with a head/piston's etc built for you. (alot cheaper than i thought) 

i understand if you dont want to talk money on a forum but i do belive that alot of people dont use the RIPS engines due to they think there mega money. 


Or maybe robby can give us a idea of costs? Im not after prices to the penny but something to the nearest 1000 maybe?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Matty it's probably better that you discuss your requirements with Rob. My engine is probably quite different to the one you would want and therefore the cost of a full refresh or check over could be very different from mine.

I think you will be very surprised how little it costs to ship to NZ and therefore how worthwhile it can be. 

Another reason I ship my engine back to Rob is that it has a number of RIPS 'developments' which Rob would like to keep to himself and I understand that! Rob has spent many years on research and development, learning how to build fabulous engines and I feel that his efforts should not be undermined by people attempting to copy his work.:nervous:

Rob sends me loads of pictures of all of the work he does but only certain ones get posted, numerous are censored.:thumbsup:


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lol, I took about an hour to do this post (got sidetracked several times) so didn't know Ludders had replied in the mean time, lol, but here goes anyway........




mattysupra said:


> Ludders may i ask what sort of money it costs to have robby take apart your engine and inspect it and put it back together? I understand that shipping cost need to be taken into account.


Shipping is aprox 200 pound each way and its not just a matter of pulling it apart replacing a few parts and putting it back together again, for a complete strip to bare block, clean and inspection of every single nut and bolt, meticulaus prep of every part, blueprinting of every ring and every bearing etc and full re-assembly is usually around nzd4000-4500 + parts used + machining. (I know some high end engine builders that won't even do just the assembly of a small block chev for under nzd5000)




mattysupra said:


> i dought i will ever run the same power as you but, i think alot of people including myself presume it costs a fortune to ship and have robby work on your engine.


No-one ever regrets paying for quality, it just takes time to do things properly and thats the only way I'm interested in doing it.



mattysupra said:


> I was very supprised tho to read a thread on the forum stating a price that robby charges for a rb30 block with a head/piston's etc built for you. (alot cheaper than i thought)


If you compare apples with apples, the full list of parts supplied etc with the end result you can have, a RIPS RB is easily no more expensive than other high end alternatives. 



mattysupra said:


> i understand if you dont want to talk money on a forum but i do belive that alot of people dont use the RIPS engines due to they think there mega money.


I think alot of the problem is they are not correctly comparing apples with apples, some of the quotes they get are for going through their own 26 with maybe a 2.8 stroker kit and some head work etc, not the outright supply of a complete new engine with a brand new head with extensive work and all new top of the line parts, custom intake plenim, throttle body etc, If you start with nothing and want to end up with a reliable high power RB and then compare that to the alternatives, they simply are not expensive by comparision.



mattysupra said:


> Or maybe robby can give us a idea of costs? Im not after prices to the penny but something to the nearest 1000 maybe?


A normal refresh of a high spec RIPS RB30, going right through the bottom end and head, with all labour (I spend literally days doing one), all new metal gaskets, seals, new water pump, can belt, ider, tensioner, rings, bearings, all other parts and machining is around nzd9-10k incl shipping both ways, if pistons and rods, cranks etc get replaced its extra.

Rob


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

now that is a goog price
including shipping both ways very good, say if you added pistons and rods to the price how much? extra 1000 gbp? as in supplying them and machining.

Have seen some very nice stuff come out of RIPS, keep up the good work guys.

Chris


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Disaster Strikes!!*

The last thing in the world that I expected has come about. When I was going through the specification of my 'new' engine build two years ago I insisted on having a billet crank made instead of using the traditional RIPS RB30 crank. I honestly believed, with the power I would be running it would be the safest thing to do.

I must admit that Rob told me that I was wasting my money but on I went and Farndons suppied a nice new billet crank.

And now...the bloody things got cracks in it!! Oh why didn't I listen to Rob?

We have approached Farndons as quite simply this should not have happened! They are as helpul as a dead dog to a blind person!

Farndons - supposedly the dogs danglies when it comes to cranks but when it comes to problems they just ignore you, be warned!!

What can I say - the only British part in my engine and its a piece of crap!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats harsh Jeff! Did you have an idea this had happened before you sent away? What does Rob think happened/caused this?

Greg


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

minifreak said:


> Thats harsh Jeff! Did you have an idea this had happened before you sent away? What does Rob think happened/caused this?
> 
> Greg


I had no idea whatsoever! The engine went back for a refresh - how could I know there was a crack in the crank.

Rob was not expecting it, he has never had the problem before, but he has always used his own cranks. It's just lucky that Rob inspects and tests everything so carefully or a major major disaster would have happened during the 2010 season!!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I have seen the same thing in a few cosworth engines. Same reply from farndon.... bunch of idiots! They smile and are happy when selling you this shit, but when problem arrives its not so happy times.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Great thread Jeff, bummer about that crank.. Kick up a Ludders fuss


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*My new crank*

A few shots of the new crank that Rob's fitting.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Moff said:


> Great thread Jeff, bummer about that crank.. Kick up a Ludders fuss


I shouldn't have to!!


.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

You got lucky there Jeff. If it wasn't for the RIPS billet mains kit making the bottom end so rigid that crank may well have done more than crack and turned your engine to scrap metal.

Lets wait and see how the RIPS/Nissan crank goes. I'm sure it will be fine just like the one in Robs FED is. Next time its stripped down for a freshen up, if the new crank is still going strong the billet crank vs Nissan crank argument will be settled once and for all.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

thats crap

you can see its a crank problem as the thing hadnt even gone bang
amazing though that the std crank would be superior lol


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah no sorry to see that Jeff,but wow doesn't it show how much Rob knows his stuff.

I remember reading threads when Rob was getting hammererd about using stock cranks,
Just a real shame we got the proof on your engine mate.

All the best.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ludders and robby thanks for giving me an idea of costs. Very helpfull for the future. 


Ludders, thats crap about that crank. Looks like the sending off of the engine to its maker has paid off! 


These cranks rob uses. Are they standard? or has robby played with them in some way?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Preventative maintenance can't beat it - well done chaps good save there!

My Jun crank has gone through 3 refreshes and two blocks so far without being touched lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Not good about the billet crank Ludders....What did they sting you for that? I would be chasing them like Pedo at a kids school!!

Is it me, Or has the new crank not got a extended oil pump drive on it....Hoping he is putting one on!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> Is it me, Or has the new crank not got a extended oil pump drive on it....Hoping he is putting one on!


Crank is in for good as it is in the pix :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Is it me, Or has the new crank not got a extended oil pump drive on it....Hoping he is putting one on!


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> These cranks rob uses. Are they standard? or has robby played with them in some way?


Robby plays with everything!!



Sub Boy said:


> Is it me, Or has the new crank not got a extended oil pump drive on it....Hoping he is putting one on!


I don't think he is going to fit one!!


.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Sub Boy said:


> Is it me, Or has the new crank not got a extended oil pump drive on it....Hoping he is putting one on!


This pic should give you a hint to the answer.... :chuckle:










Hold on!! I think hes done something else very very wrong too, hes forgotten to put in the pressure reliefvalve in the oilpump :squintdan


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

good call sending the engine back to rob for the refresh ..!!

it will cost you less in the long run now ..

and what's project 32 ..?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Hold on!! I think hes done something else very very wrong too, hes forgotten to put in the pressure reliefvalve in the oilpump :squintdan


:thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

lol, someone looks carefully at pics or knows the spec already?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah....My bad! External Pump!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

:thumbsup::chuckle::chuckle::thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

miragev said:


> and what's project 32 ..?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Will be great to see the car back out & running in anger Jeff :smokin:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

An R32 project, hmmmm. My guess is a 'Pro-Car' with a monster version of the engine in the Drag-R. RIPS powered of course, a machine built to run 7's, or even beat Reece's 7.5 time, around 500 kilos lighter than the Drag-R, or even lighter than that. One thing's for sure, neither RIPS nor Ludders **** about and do things by half. That's why I reckon it will be a full-on drag car this time. FFS, haven't you started the 'project thread' yet? I've already got my popcorn! :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ That last sentence isn't rhyming slang


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> My guess is a 'Pro-Car' with a monster version of the engine in the Drag-R.


News to me and I wouldn't even dream of thinking we could get near Reece's current record, let alone what he's likely to do soon, have you not seen his new combo??? OMFG!!!! 

We "may" have a project for a chap over your way but its nothing to do with Ludders.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

that crank is bad news jeff , looks like rob doin a proper refresh nice to see it done as it should be.when u hoping to have ur engine back jeff,rekon u make it to fast show.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> News to me and I wouldn't even dream of thinking we could get near Reece's current record, let alone what he's likely to do soon, have you not seen his new combo??? OMFG!!!!
> 
> We "may" have a project for a chap over your way but its nothing to do with Ludders.


I was just guessing, cos when you and ludders hatch a plan, something mental turns up. The clue that isn't a clue is in ludders' sig :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

max1 said:


> that crank is bad news jeff , looks like rob doin a proper refresh nice to see it done as it should be.when u hoping to have ur engine back jeff,rekon u make it to fast show.


Hi Mark,

The engine is being flown back any day now and if everything goes to plan it will be at the Fast Show. I don't intend to miss a single one of the HKS Series this year!

Jeff

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Boosted said:


> An R32 project, hmmmm. My guess is a 'Pro-Car' with a monster version of the engine in the Drag-R. RIPS powered of course, a machine built to run 7's, or even beat Reece's 7.5 time, around 500 kilos lighter than the Drag-R, or even lighter than that. One thing's for sure, neither RIPS nor Ludders **** about and do things by half. That's why I reckon it will be a full-on drag car this time. FFS, haven't you started the 'project thread' yet? I've already got my popcorn! :chuckle:



Not all cars are drag cars!:smokin:


.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

hmm a twin engine r32? by the way love the drag r to bits. Whatever you come up with I am sure it will be outstanding


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Not all cars are drag cars!:smokin:
> 
> 
> .


some are track cars jeff!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Ludders said:


> Not all cars are drag cars!:smokin:
> 
> 
> .


I think I know what this might be 

Ozz


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Not all cars are drag cars!:smokin:
> 
> 
> .


That's very true.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> News to me and I wouldn't even dream of thinking we could get near Reece's current record, let alone what he's likely to do soon, have you not seen his new combo??? OMFG!!!!
> 
> We "may" have a project for a chap over your way but its nothing to do with Ludders.


So we 'may' get a project thread then. :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*On the way back!*

The engine left RIPS today and will be back in the UK next week. First outing of the year looks like the 30 - 130 at Marham followed by The Fast Show at Santa Pod.

It looks so much better now!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Yum..

Hoping for anymore power Geoff ?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

That looks great. The crank ignition sensor arrangement is especially neat... looking forward to the 30-130 at Marham.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking good Jeff :thumbsup: not long to go now. This seasons come round sooo fast again. See u soon dude.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Moff said:


> Yum..
> 
> Hoping for anymore power Geoff ?


Jeff says;

Should be able to run more power this season as Rob has built me a new fuel system. Last season we simply could not pump enough fuel to feed the beast so had to run on low boost.























































.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

you've just got to love that welding....


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Rob does have a brilliant eye for design. They are stunning and the welding as always flawless


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Well Done Jeff, engine is looking great, ceramic coated headers now? Looks better than the wrap stuff.

Have you managed to sort the gearbox issues out? Stronger parts in the OS88?

Cheers

Conrad


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Conrad said:


> Well Done Jeff, engine is looking great, ceramic coated headers now? Looks better than the wrap stuff.
> 
> Have you managed to sort the gearbox issues out? Stronger parts in the OS88?
> 
> ...


TBH I am hoping that I have learned how to use it better this year. I know some of the issues I had were from driver error. RB have just done a complete overhaul so lets see how good I can be to it now...LOL



.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking awesome as usual Jeff :smokin: should hopefully be there to see it in action at the fast show :thumbsup:

Ozz


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Jeff says;
> 
> Should be able to run more power this season as Rob has built me a new fuel system. Last season we simply could not pump enough fuel to feed the beast so had to run on low boost.
> 
> ...




Pure porn......................and lol @ low boost. I dread to think what that car can do on high boost  :runaway: :bowdown1:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lower internal spec engine is running 7.60s at 1.2 bar at 930kg so I'm sure there's lots left in Jeffs even at the weight it is.

Rob


----------

